# 270 Gal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My other tank

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

lol...Obviously took the vid the wrong way...Damnit......


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

looking great man.....that tank is huge...what kind of filtration do you have for that....and what is that fishes on the ground(like a snake)....?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice Ak







Thanks for sharing


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lorteti hr said:


> Very nice Ak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciated


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i had a polypterus delhezi for a bit and i think that may have been my favorite looking fish, ever. i think i saw one in the vid. pretty easy going fish too, and would eat almost anything.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> i had a polypterus delhezi for a bit and i think that may have been my favorite looking fish, ever. i think i saw one in the vid. pretty easy going fish too, and would eat almost anything.


Yeah I got a del as well...with very dark markings/pattern....the vid nor pics I can get due it any justice.......He was a bit shy at first-But starting to come around with the more I add......Now if they would just grow up it would be nice to add them to the big tank...But afraid the bass might suck them up like noodles right now........


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> i had a polypterus delhezi for a bit and i think that may have been my favorite looking fish, ever. i think i saw one in the vid. pretty easy going fish too, and would eat almost anything.


Yeah I got a del as well...with very dark markings/pattern....the vid nor pics I can get due it any justice.......He was a bit shy at first-But starting to come around with the more I add......Now if they would just grow up it would be nice to add them to the big tank...But afraid the bass might suck them up like noodles right now........
[/quote]

mine wasn't shy at all, and like i said would eat anything, so i just mainly fed sinking pellets.

so, AK this is your small tank? lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> i had a polypterus delhezi for a bit and i think that may have been my favorite looking fish, ever. i think i saw one in the vid. pretty easy going fish too, and would eat almost anything.


Yeah I got a del as well...with very dark markings/pattern....the vid nor pics I can get due it any justice.......He was a bit shy at first-But starting to come around with the more I add......Now if they would just grow up it would be nice to add them to the big tank...But afraid the bass might suck them up like noodles right now........
[/quote]

mine wasn't shy at all, and like i said would eat anything, so i just mainly fed sinking pellets.

so, AK this is your small tank? lol
[/quote]

He likes his seafood as well..Picky on the pellets though

Not my small tank....I got a 29 gal biocube setup as well....And a 125 gal and thats all for tanks right now...Plenty in the basement though still left..


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

you need a bigger tank....seriously....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good ak







... bichirs are my fav grown dwelling fish other than rays but around here there always so damm expensive for such a small guy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great tank, nice selection of fish.. They should all get huge


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciate the kind words


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated HM


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guy for the kind words


----------

